# Afghan girls raped by US troops, one died.



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

PressTV said:
			
		

> The daughter of an Afghan politician has reportedly died of her injuries after being raped by American soldiers stationed in Afghanistan's southwestern province of Farah.
> 
> 
> US forces aboard five Toyota Hiace vans transferred the teenage girl along with several other Afghan women and girls to a military base in the province. They then sexually assaulted them, Afghan sources, who requested anonymity, told Iran Newspaper on Network on Wednesday. Medical reports indicate that a young girl died as a result of severe bleeding that was caused by tears in her genitals from violent sexual penetration.
> ...



I'm not surprised that this is occurring anymore. I'm still horrified whenever I hear about it. One very sad feature of these crimes is that they are almost always prosecuted with a benign justice. That or a few life sentences are imposed on a scapegoat, usually as a plea bargain, when everyone involved should've been held fully accountable, and therefor punished to the maximum extent.

In before the real victims of this are the US soldiers deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq.

In again before the real loss is the nickels and pennies from taxpayers to prosecute these low lives.

In also before the entire United States Army are rapists.





The following is how I address the issue of credible source:


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 16, 2011)

In B4 idiots giving compliments to the ones that raped.

On topic, well, it's horrible. It always is, and the ones responsible should be punished very severly.

But that's what happens in all wars since day 1... Fuck, did you know that there were US soldiers back in WWII, that raped English and French women ? Why ? Well, it's often the same as rape in "peaceful" countries : Guy Hot, Woman friendly, wild ideas in Guy head, woman says no, guy goes nuts.

But here, I think it's more "revenge" rape, and that's also a war crime.

Though, as long as I don't see a military directive ordering these things to happen, I won't blame every man and woman in the army, just the soldiers guilty of it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 16, 2011)

It's sad. This is the consequences of the occupation by foreign troops.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 16, 2011)

You have undisciplined vermin in every military. Rape is an unfortunate part of war, although it doesn't occur nearly as much as it used to.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

Despicable bastards. I hope they all face justice and not just one guy that is normally scapegoated.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol@Iranian state controlled media. Is there a real source for this yet?


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 16, 2011)

Wtf....thats just sad -_________-


----------



## Sora (Jan 16, 2011)

that's fucked up
:I


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol@Iranian state controlled media. Is there a real source for this yet?



Its called .



If you're skeptical about state run news sources, which you should be, then I can't do anything else for you.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 16, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if the story is true but we really should maintain skepticism when it's the Iranian state-run press.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 16, 2011)

resists a 'care package' joke

God damn hypocrites, acting like the 'savages' they're trying to get rid of. Being made into 'heroes' because they're 'serving their country,' when really they're probably only high school drop outs who couldn't find an actual fucking job.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 16, 2011)

That's terrible


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that is just fucked up.
They could have just as easily paid for some pussy. I hear that Afghanistan has a booming prostitution trade.

These guys need to go to prison. Some need to understand that beyond being soldiers and representitives of the country, most of these guys are young, fresh outta high school Neets Who joined up because they have nothing better to do.
They are people first, and soldiers second. And sometimes they are bad people first.

Im sure there were no officers involved. Probably all enlists. They get into trouble all the time.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with Frut!


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Its called .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're skeptical about state run news sources, which you should be, then I can't do anything else for you.



Every link of google I've seen references the Iranian article. So I've still yet to find a legitimate source from you.

It's not just "State controlled" news sources, Iran has been judged to have the . It in particular is horrendously bad and is well known for flat-out lies.

I'm not denying this happened by the way, I'm simply saying there's no credible evidence for it thus far so you should have found a reliable source. I won't believe it until then.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 16, 2011)

Until I see a non Iranian news source I'm going to be very wary about this..


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Fucking war crimes :/
The worse is that they won't even be punished like they should.

Either they will get out early, or use a scapegoat.
Fuckers


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 16, 2011)

Of course the fact that this story is coming purely from the Iranian government isn't going to stop an entire thread of people assuming it's true and registering their disgust.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 16, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I agree with Frut!



Cause he's right. The soldiers who cause the most trouble are the young ones who think they are indestructable just because they have a few dollars in their pockets, are in foreign countries, and have a gun at their hip.

Most are enlists with no real ambition, and empty pockets. Usually they get in, find out that we have extremely high drinking ages in america, deply and all hell breaks loose.

Bros, every one of them. Now I will say even they are a minority, since most who join do aspire for more, and there are tons who are GREAT people, but there are deviants in every social group. The worst part is they are usually very influential and corrupting people.

One bad apple spoils the bunch as they say.
I am planning to join and be a prime exemplary of a soldier.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2011)

Sad, really is and disgusting to think young girls at that....War Crimes are just terrible


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 16, 2011)

Terrible and really depressing to hear.:-/


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 16, 2011)

Rape has to be one of the most disgusting criminal acts.  I cannot believe they did that.  Horrible -  still shocking to me when this happens.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob said:


> Of course the fact that this story is coming purely from the Iranian government isn't going to stop an entire thread of people assuming it's true and registering their disgust.



Who cares?

This isn't the first time the US has done this.

America's imperial wars founded on deceit have directly led to the deaths of over .


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 16, 2011)

I just wish people wouldn't assume everything they read is true. It would be nice.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob said:


> I just wish people wouldn't assume everything they read is true. It would be nice.



I understand, and you're right.  It's difficult and almost a knee-jerk reaction now.  We hear these reports - even within the armed forces and from female soldiers.  It's becoming increasingly difficult to not just accept it as truth as soon as reports come in.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2011)

My favorite part is yet to come: when the US shamelessly pulls out of Iraq, claiming to have brought democracy and stability, while this nation crumbles in to civil war.

All because the Average American voter is a moron.


----------



## Juno (Jan 16, 2011)

Judgement is perhaps better reserved for when someone besides Iran's state-controlled media corroborates it.


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

This type of stuffs makes everyone hate us for the actions of so few. its like...

C'MON


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think anyone should support a war, innocents are the one's who pay the price in the end.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0rMyFoZBr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 16, 2011)

Great, lets just give the other countries of the world even more reason to hate the U.S. 

Those bastards are a disgrace to wear uniforms.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> This type of stuffs makes everyone hate us for the actions of so few. its like...
> 
> C'MON



Kinda like when The French government originally refused to commit to the Iraq war. Everyone French was branded a ?French eating surrender monkey? by the American media.

And BP, which isn?t solely British owned and the rig actually operated by Americans, ended with Yanks chanting death to Britain.

C'mon.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2011)

> The American army has lost 1,455 soldiers in Afghanistan since the beginning of the war.



I love how they added this line at the very end of the article.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm wondering if this story is verified by anyone else? I mean, I know fox/cnn or anyone like that won't be broadcasting this story... 

But still, any other sources for confirmation on this? (not saying it's false, in the past these things have happened in Afghanistan)


----------



## Toby (Jan 16, 2011)

Women shouldn't be raped by US troops or Afghan men because the point is they shouldn't be raped at all.

So if this story is confirmed, the troops should be judged and tried. But it will be in a military court, I guarantee you that, because the Afghan government has approved of their presence. And in the future, you can only hope that Afghanistan becomes the country that always punishes rape, because it sure didn't before we arrived.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 16, 2011)

OP posts an admittedly unfounded article and engenders immediate USA hatred from several posters who do not read.


I'd neg you, but it'd just be a displaced neg that really belongs to that newsgroup.


The media isn't the only group that has a responsibility to let crap with no factual representation go by the wayside without giving it unwarranted publicity.



But on the plus side, apparently all American soldiers have monstrously huge cocks.
I mean, they supposedly hit that vagina like a series of atomic bombs.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd also like to bring up how fucking stupid it is to not want gays in the military when these rapists are probably going to get off scot free.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Früt said:


> I'd also like to bring up how fucking stupid it is to not want gays in the military when these rapists are probably going to get off scot free.



Wait, what? Isn't this type of stuff serious?


----------



## Extasee (Jan 16, 2011)

Why are our troops so damn horny?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2011)

Früt said:


> I'd also like to bring up how fucking stupid it is to not want gays in the military when these rapists are probably going to get off scot free.



Yeah, that's been resolved.

Run along now unless you have something relevant to add to the thread.


----------



## Juno (Jan 16, 2011)

MbS said:


> Run along now unless you have something relevant to add to the thread.



Lead by example.


----------



## hehey (Jan 16, 2011)

Unless the Iranian government is going to back this up with some tangible evidence then ima go ahead and call this a bunch of nonsense.'

Why are most of you acting like its automatically true?, look at the source.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 16, 2011)

in other news.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 16, 2011)

10 year war now. Wonder if it will go 20. We've been at war for so fucking long.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

Megaharrison, reliable and credible are two of the same arbitrary standards. Therefore the burden to feed you those standards is not an obligation that can be placed on anyone but yourself. I also agree that Iranian state run news sources have a dishonest track record. I also question the veracity of this news article. But because there is a precedence of similar stories being published more and more, there is merit in this story. Whether it is true, or reflective of a phenomenon that is gradually being exposed. 

Rob, I understand your sentiment here. But lacking a credible source does not at all take away the significance of this news story. The discussion here is about the article, but it is not restricted to the content of the story. True or false it has relevance for NF cafe discussion. We can discuss the consequences related to State Run News agencies that synthesize fraudulent stories for example, which manipulate opinion. You can even criticize me for having posted the article, and I guarantee you that if you're intelligent and not belligerent in you're approach I'll treat you're posts with respect and defend my position, that information, even unverified should at least be discussed if not scrutinized.



IDGabrielHM said:


> OP posts an admittedly unfounded article and engenders immediate USA hatred from several posters who do not read.
> 
> 
> I'd neg you, but it'd just be a displaced neg that really belongs to that newsgroup.
> ...



I'm going to neg rep you. But unlike you're vendetta, its not because you posted valid, insightful information on a public forum, but because of you're callous comment directed towards the victims of the rape, who were just little kids. Fictitious or not.


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

American soldiers sicken me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2011)

KILL THE TROOPS! :33


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't see why this surprises anyone, I'm sure there have been plenty of other cases of this, not confirmed of course.

Although, they should be brought to justice, I doubt their get what they rightfully deserve, nor do I understand why we are still over there, he need to concentrate on our own country not everywhere else, not some back water land, since it won't matter what we do, it'll always be a shit hole in Afghanistan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Really fucking pathetic. I wonder what this world is coming too when your so-called protectors are actually your assaulters. Raping little girls and acting like heroes.

Fucking disgusting. America needs to get the fuck out of Afghanistan and reap what they sew, which is a big fucking nuke in the face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

Eh no credible news source, people calling for the death Americans soldiers and this is the constant circle jerk that goes on here. Had this been another group most of you would be talking about how "its just an isolated thing and how its not a sign of the norm" but its an American. Well lets call the fucking wambulance and ham it up. 

Sorry, people get raped all the fucking time all over the world and its a tragedy, but most of the time when I come in here people act like its the girl's fault. All of a sudden now, without a real source that can even be trusted we're assuming its not only true, but that somehow it means America is evil and needs to be punished. 

When will you people grow up and regulate your emotions to something even resembling something other than that of media controlled drones?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

America invaded, claim to be bringing "stability", and reports like these pop up. Rape around the world isn't excusable, but there are unwanted people not only raping the girls/women, but raping their country with war.

I suppose we should just turn our heads and just focus on the economy when travesties like this occur all the time?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh...those poor girls. I hope justice is served for the girls.

Bless those children's souls and may the other girl rest in peace 



Fr?t said:


> resists a 'care package' joke
> 
> *God damn hypocrites, acting like the 'savages' they're trying to get rid of.* Being made into 'heroes' because they're 'serving their country,' when really they're probably only high school drop outs who couldn't find an actual fucking job.


Frut, you are absolutely correct. 

But the soldiers who do these things, aren't the heros. They aren't the soldiers that we call "Our soldiers" or the soldiers we call "our heros". They are, as you said, savages.



> American soldiers sicken me.


A lot of people rape, its not that they are soldiers, its them as "INDIVIDUALS" that's the problem. Every army will have sick, savage lowlifes who rape. Every army does. As Coteaz said:



Coteaz said:


> You have undisciplined vermin in *every military*. Rape is an unfortunate part of war, although it doesn't occur nearly as much as it used to.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Really fucking pathetic. I wonder what this world is coming too when your so-called protectors are actually your assaulters. Raping little girls and acting like heroes.
> 
> Fucking disgusting. America needs to get the fuck out of Afghanistan and reap what they sew, which is a big fucking nuke in the face.



This has been going on for a long time. WW2, Vietnam.... look up My Lai- Vietnam.

Rapes happen everywhere.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Espionage said:


> This has been going on for a long time. WW2, Vietnam.... look up My Lai- Vietnam.
> 
> Rapes happen everywhere.



Woop de fucking doo. I suppose that justifies it, right? Hold on, let me declare war on Americans and gather up some guys to go rape your mothers, sisters, and daughters. Maybe even your brothers and fathers too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> America invaded, claim to be bringing "stability", and reports like these pop up. Rape around the world isn't excusable, but there are unwanted people not only raping the girls/women, but raping their country with war.
> 
> I suppose we should just turn our heads and just focus on the economy when travesties like this occur all the time?


America had every right to, maybe you should check your fucking facts before you get back to me. Because it wasn't an invasion for territory or resources because that country has nothing of value. 

You can take the whiny shit somewhere else, because the legitimacy of the invasion doesn't have anything to do with someone being raped, No matter how legitimate the war is or not, rape isn't justified so you can cry about that somewhere else to someone who gives a fuck, it has no bearing here.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Naturally, America has every right in the world, amirite?  Anyone who goes up against it is wrong. Hilarious.


----------



## Mako (Jan 16, 2011)

Just sad. Nothing else to say. Why the hell were they on the army then? To rape moar kids?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be civil about this. Enlighten me as to why America had every right to invade Afghanistan. Genuinely curious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll be civil about this. Enlighten me as to why America had every right to invade Afghanistan. Genuinely curious.


Learn to read, it has no bearing on the argument at hand and there's plenty of threads for that. Search for them I don't have time to waste on someone who seeks to drive threads off topic with their pointless drivel.


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

Take your pointless argument to the debate section


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

I see an American does not extend the same courtesy. How utterly typical. 

But I've said what I had to say. It's idiotic for protectors to be rapists.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> Take your pointless argument to the debate section


There's not going to be an argument because she just got told how its going to go. she can talk to herself more if she'd like to, that's about as far as it will get.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Woop de fucking doo. I suppose that justifies it, right? Hold on, let me declare war on Americans and gather up some guys to go rape your mothers, sisters, and daughters. Maybe even your brothers and fathers too.




(I hope I can explain this right without confusing my point or anyone...)

LegendaryBeauty, I don't think he was trying to justify it at all. 

I think he meant to say that "it happens with every country's army" not "just" American. People can't just have this kind of reaction to America's army and not to other countries who do this exact same thing. It happens in war and just because some soldiers in that army does it, does not mean one person can label the entire army. There are _way more soldiers_ who find this just as bad as you do and find it just as savage and pathetic. 

All armies have this problem, it is not only America and no I'm just justifying it....


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> America had every right to, maybe you should check your fucking facts before you get back to me. Because it wasn't an invasion for territory or resources because that country has nothing of value.



Selectively limiting possible intentions for the war will not refute you're opponents conclusion.




			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> so you can cry about that somewhere else to someone who gives a fuck, it has no bearing here.



You do not speak for the forum.



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> Learn to read, it has no bearing on the argument at hand and there's plenty of threads for that. Search for them I don't have time to waste on someone who seeks to drive threads off topic with their pointless drivel.



Her argument is actually very much pertinent.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

I can certainly understand that. It just so happens that the U.S. is the most powerful country in the world currently, and thus more media attention would be directed towards them and the actions of some of them. 

I'm not saying all Americans are idiots and should die because of the actions of a few. I'm saying these actions are despicable, and I may have just used the inhabitants of the country for simplicity as opposed to specifying. 

I agree, it happens everywhere, but that doesn't make it any less wrong. Rape is rape, and it's even worse when done by people who are destroying your country and are in a position of power.

As the most powerful country, they should set an example for all others. The soldiers should understand that their actions, due to the country they are affliated with, will receive more coverage and more debate, and does nothing to help America's perceived image as a "Big Bad."


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll be civil about this. Enlighten me as to why America had every right to invade Afghanistan. Genuinely curious.



The Taliban were a hostile government that sheltered and protected a terrorist group - Al Qaeda who is lead by Osama Bin Laden -  that killed thousands of US citizens on US soil. The US declared war on that group and all its allies. Since the Taliban allied itself with a group that is at war with the US, than the US has every right to attack it. There is no debate on the legitimacy of the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2011)

What a camper! 
One more kill and he gets a helicopter


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> The Taliban were a hostile government that sheltered and protected a terrorist group - Al Qaeda who is lead by Osama Bin Laden -  that killed thousands of US citizens on US soil. The US declared war on that group and all its allies. Since the Taliban allied itself with a group that is at war with the US, than the US has every right to attack it. There is no debate on the legitimacy of the war in Afghanistan.



Wanna bet? 

Though I do agree that 9/11 justifies war. But the rape of innocents?

Just like the issue being a _few_ American soldiers who decide to prey on these women/girls, only a _few_ extremists actually attacked the Twin Towers. U.S. goes to war for that, and I can see their viewpoint. On the flip side, wouldn't it also be fair for the terrorists to retaliate for the rape/murder of innocents? This happened on both sides. Who to justify, who to discriminate?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Woop de fucking doo. I suppose that justifies it, right? Hold on, let me declare war on Americans and gather up some guys to go rape your mothers, sisters, and daughters. Maybe even your brothers and fathers too.



Well, I wasn't trying to justify anything. I was just saying if the article is true, it's not like it is the first time American soldiers have done this.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:
			
		

> But I've said what I had to say. It's idiotic for protectors to be rapists.



Perhaps a generalization? Surely not *all* US soldiers, and indeed not even most, are rapists. If the former was true then there would be a mechanism for ensuring that US Army recruits qualify only by being rapists. No such mechanism exists. If the latter was true we may predict that these stories would be published every day. Not true either.




LegendaryBeauty said:


> I can certainly understand that. It just so happens that the U.S. is the most powerful country in the world currently, and thus more media attention would be directed towards them and the actions of some of them.
> 
> I'm not saying all Americans are idiots and should die because of the actions of a few. I'm saying these actions are despicable, and I may have just used the inhabitants of the country for simplicity as opposed to specifying.
> 
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> You do not speak for the forum...
> 
> Her argument is actually very much pertinent.
> .


So I don't speak for the forum, but suddenly you do. 

No thanks, that's not going to fly just because you seem to think I can't pay attention to things said in the same post. 

I explained why its not pertinent, want to argue it some more, don't do it with me because I don't care what else you have to say.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> You do not speak for the forum.


Countries generally go to war when another attacks its innocent people while they work. :/

Being attacked by another country is a legitimate reason to go to war, though I wish we didn't have to have a reason to ever invade or start a war, sometimes its actually needed.

We went there to stop those terrorist groups and to help (try) the country.
@LegendaryBeauty:
You're very right, it doesn't make it any better or not. Rape is rape no matter who or which country does it, I agree. I hate a lot of things America does _sometimes_, but our country is the country of freedom and our mission was to bring stability to the country, its just failing because of a lot of bad things happen now. 

Just because there are some freaks in our army, we shouldn't be labeled as evil or whatnot (I know now that's not what you said, just trying to make a point ).

Well, we don't know yet. America will make those soldiers an example to the others. 

(Sorry if I'm not coherent, I'm extremely tired tonight.)


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> Though I do agree that 9/11 justifies war.



Oh I'm certain that there are people who say that the War in Afghanistan is not legitimate. Then again their are people who say the teens who shot up Columbine were martyrs and that Congressman Giffords - the woman who just recently got shot in the head by some lunatic - had it coming. That doesn't mean that they make sense though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Well, I wasn't trying to justify anything. I was just saying if the article is true, it's not like it is the first time American soldiers have done this.



It appeared you were, though that may not have been your intention.

Either way, regardless of it not being the first, we shouldn't have to hear of this at all.



hcheng02 said:


> Oh I'm certain that there are people who say that the War in Afghanistan is not legitimate. Then again their are people who say the teens who shot up Columbine were martyrs and that Congressman Giffords - the woman who just recently got shot in the head by some lunatic - had it coming. *That doesn't mean that they make sense though.*



Nor does war. Taking a life simply because a life was taken doesn't justify it; they simply have sunken down to the other's level. It's ironic that one should justify their killing by having had someone killed; the same would apply to the other side, and the circle would perpetuate.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Who is saying that it is justified?

It seems as though you are just putting words in people's mouths, or you are just jumping to conclusions, like you did with my post.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

You're saying it's not the first time it's happened. I'm saying that regardless of that, we shouldn't have to hear of it _at all._

Am I saying you said it's justified? No.

Derp.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> Oh I'm certain that there are people who say that the War in Afghanistan is not legitimate. Then again their are people who say the teens who shot up Columbine were martyrs and that Congressman Giffords - the woman who just recently got shot in the head by some lunatic - had it coming. *That doesn't mean that they make sense though.*


9'11 as a reason to go to war, doesn't make sense to you?

Care to explain why?  Because two towers full of innocent people being killed by Terrorists is a VERY good reason to go to war against terror.



> Nor does war. Taking a life simply because a life was taken doesn't justify it; they simply have sunken down to the other's level. It's ironic that one should justify their killing by having had someone killed; the same would apply to the other side, and the circle would perpetuate.


To be fair, that's not what the intention of war was. We wanted to stop Terrorist groups and make the country better....


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So I don't speak for the forum, but suddenly you do.



I never claimed nor implied that I did. Maybe I should clarify. This is what I was actually referring to '_so you can cry about that somewhere else to someone who gives a fuck, it has no bearing here_'. I did not believe you had any more authority than LegendaryBeauty to decide what does or does not have any '_bearing here_'.  



=Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No thanks, that's not going to fly just because you seem to think I can't pay attention to things said in the same post.



I can't decide if her statements will or will not have bearing. I can however express the quality of her posts as related to the topic. Which is why I used the word pertinent. Maybe you misinterpreted the definition.



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> want to argue it some more, don't do it with me because I don't care what else you have to say.



Sure.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Countries generally go to war when another attacks its innocent people while they work. :/



I don't understand? What does this statement have to with the one that you quoted me on Terra?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 16, 2011)

Oi vey lets get a few things straight here:

1.) Ichi Sagato, your assertion that this is still a pertinent argument even though the story has yet to be made credible is fairly ridiculous. It's useless to talk about an event for which there's no evidence of occurring. I may as well talk about the Martian-Andromedan War in the 19th Dimension. No, until there's real evidence for this event it isn't credible to discuss it.

2.) The war in Afghanistan was justified for reasons Hcheng02 pointed out.

3.) This idea that 9/11 is perfectly comparable to the U.S. war in Afghanistan made by Legendary Beauty is ridiculous. While it is true that the U.S. raping people would not be a legitimate response for 9/11, that is not the case and indeed there's no evidence that the OP's story of this rape is even true. However, Al Qaeda very much meant to cause the deaths of innocent life in 9/11, which is not what the U.S. seeks to do. Thus they can't be compared as the motives and intentions are totally different.

4.) "A few extremists" of Al Qaeda didn't do 9/11. It was a coordinated plan approved from top to bottom.

5.) Whilst spelling out hcheng's name I finally realized that it's meant noticed the "cheng". He must be Asian.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Woop de fucking doo. I suppose that justifies it, right? Hold on, let me declare war on Americans and gather up some guys to go rape your mothers, sisters, and daughters. Maybe even your brothers and fathers too.



No you said this

________________________________


And other wise, I agree with your post, but your original post (the one I quoted) was the one in which you jumped to conclusions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> To be fair, that's not what the intention of war was. We wanted to stop Terrorist groups and make the country better....



And how's that workin' out for ya? 



Espionage said:


> No you said this
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> ...



Why are you referring to my original post? It's obviously we've clarified since then. Don't back track.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Nor does war. Taking a life simply because a life was taken doesn't justify it; they simply have sunken down to the other's level. It's ironic that one should justify their killing by having had someone killed; the same would apply to the other side, and the circle would perpetuate.



The point of war is to prevent further attacks by destroying the source of the trouble. It also prevents the appearance of weakness. If you allow your enemies to attack you at will then it will send a message that you are a good target, and other enemies will come to attack you even more in the future. In addition, a government derives part of its legitimacy by its monopolization of force. Its citizens willingly give up their private use of force and rely on the state to enforce law and order and defend them from external threats. A government that cannot do that loses its legitimacy. War isn't meant to be some tit for tat response. You are supposed to keep attacking them, and keep killing them until they surrender and promise never to attack you again. 



Terra Branford said:


> 9'11 as a reason to go to war, doesn't make sense to you?
> 
> Care to explain why?  Because two towers full of innocent people being killed by Terrorists is a VERY good reason to go to war against terror.
> 
> ...



And I agree with you. Its LegendaryBeauty who seems to have a problem grasping that concept.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> 3.) This idea that 9/11 is perfectly comparable to the U.S. war in Afghanistan made by Legendary Beauty is ridiculous. While it is true that the U.S. raping people would not be a legitimate response for 9/11, that is not the case and indeed there's no evidence that the OP's story of this rape is even true. However, Al Qaeda very much meant to cause the deaths of innocent life in 9/11, which is not what the U.S. seeks to do. Thus they can't be compared as the motives and intentions are totally different.



You say it's not the case, but then say the article isn't confirmed. It's a toss-up for either side.

You get the point; they've both done/are doing something inappropriate, and neither actions are justified. Perhaps it was folly to compare something as big to something not as big, but the end point remains the same.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you really comparing a terrorist attack that took the lives of how many.... to rape?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> The point of war is to prevent further attacks by destroying the source of the trouble. It also prevents the appearance of weakness. If you allow your enemies to attack you at will then it will send a message that you are a good target, and other enemies will come to attack you even more in the future. In addition, a government derives part of its legitimacy by its monopolization of force. Its citizens willingly give up their private use of force and rely on the state to enforce law and order and defend them from external threats. A government that cannot do that loses its legitimacy.



Dictatorship pl0x. 



> And I agree with you. Its LegendaryBeauty who seems to have a problem grasping that concept.



He pointed out _your_ comment of some things not making sense, and misinterpeted to mean you didn't think 911 was a sufficient reason. I already stated that 9/11 was a good reason for war, but ultimately war is ironic in the fact that they take lives to justify their loss of lives. It's not going to stop.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Are you really comparing a terrorist attack that took the lives of how many.... to rape?



You make it sound like innocent Afghans have not been killed at all.

I'm saying that they're both wrong. Or are you saying that one is acceptable and the other absolutely isn't?


----------



## Arinna (Jan 16, 2011)

This is so friggrin terrible.

Those soldiers need to get their dicks cut off and then die slowly from the pain and excessive bleeding.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Dictatorship pl0x.



No, thats the case for every government throughout history, including the US and Europe. Please give a good example of any exceptions. 



> He pointed out _your_ comment of some things not making sense, and misinterpeted to mean you didn't think 911 was a sufficient reason. I already stated that 9/11 was a good reason for war, but ultimately war is ironic in the fact that they take lives to justify their loss of lives. It's not going to stop.



No its not ironic at all. You attack someone and start a war, the other guy has the right to fight back. If he ends up conquering and killing your ass, you only have yourself to blame. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> You make it sound like innocent Afghans have not been killed at all.
> 
> I'm saying that they're both wrong. Or are you saying that one is acceptable and the other absolutely isn't?



Innocent civilians have died in every war that has ever been fought in history. That does not make every way morally equivalent.


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2011)

The link displayed was Iranian.

That's all I needed to see.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

It's fine to dismiss Iranian information, but not American?



hcheng02 said:


> No, thats the case for every government throughout history, including the US and Europe. Please give a good example of any exceptions.



I'm not saying the US/Europe are dictatorships. I'm saying that if what you say is true, we should try a dictatorship.

Jokingly.



> No its not ironic at all. You attack someone and start a war, the other guy has the right to fight back. If he ends up conquering and killing your ass, you only have yourself to blame.



They want revenge for having someone they know/love/care about killed. They kill someone. Suddenly, the other side wants the same thing. That's my point.



> Innocent civilians have died in every war that has ever been fought in history. That does not make every way morally equivalent.



Not saying it is. He questioned if I thought rape was equivalent to loss of life. I said that loss of life hasn't only happened for the U.S., in addition to the Afghan women being raped; you don't see any news of American women being raped by Afghans.

I'm not saying either side is right or wrong, just that each has commited terrible feats.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> I don't understand? What does this statement have to with the one that you quoted me on Terra?


The post you made to Cardboard. You said he doesn't speak for the forum, from what I got from it, because his say of it being justified or whatnot, holds no bearing the same way he said Beauty's didn't.

So, going by that, I replied with that post.

Unless I misunderstood and if so, explain? I'm a bit tired xD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2011)

Iranian news link? Not sure if trust.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 16, 2011)

If true this is terrible and I hope the ones responsible are held fully accountable for their actions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone want to explain why American information is oh so much more reliable than Iranian information? I suppose Weapons of Mass Destructions actually exist despite never being found, right?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel bad for falling for it...

I mean it is just sort of obvious.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to explain why American information is oh so much more reliable than Iranian information? I suppose Weapons of Mass Destructions actually exist despite never being found, right?


Iranian media is state-run with a clear and proven bias against Israel and/or the West. 

American media is privately owned with individual bias (i.e. liberal or conservative).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Iranian media is state-run with a clear and proven bias against Israel and/or the West.
> 
> American media is privately owned with individual bias (i.e. liberal or conservative).



So it's limited to the station owner's/member's bias as opposed to the entire country's, thus making it more reliable?

There's still bias. Though, on the other hand, there always will be in media. I see your point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to explain why American information is oh so much more reliable than Iranian information? I suppose Weapons of Mass Destructions actually exist despite never being found, right?


If you need this explained maybe you're wasting the time of everyone in here. 

Actually they did exist because we sold them to them and two, that wasn't the media that claimed that, so its not like you're proving any point besides the fact that you have no clue what you're talking about and you're just in here to make a mockery of yourself.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So it's limited to the station owner's/member's bias as opposed to the entire country's, thus making it more reliable?


It's easier to glean truth from multiple sources, each with their own varying bias, than it is from a single biased source.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you need this explained maybe you're wasting the time of everyone in here.
> 
> Actually they did exist because we sold them to them and two, that wasn't the media that claimed that, so its not like you're proving any point besides the fact that you have no clue what you're talking about and you're just in here to make a mockery of yourself.



Cool story bro.



Coteaz said:


> It's easier to glean truth from multiple sources, each with their own varying bias, than it is from a single biased source.



Well, there's that. I agree.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 16, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Oi vey lets get a few things straight here:
> 
> 1.) Ichi Sagato, your assertion that this is still a pertinent argument even though the story has yet to be made credible is fairly ridiculous. It's useless to talk about an event for which there's no evidence of occurring. I may as well talk about the Martian-Andromedan War in the 19th Dimension. No, until there's real evidence for this event it isn't credible to discuss it.



I disagree that a forum cannot discuss a highly plausible phenomenon merely because the discussion was triggered by a specific event, unproven, yes, but related to other verified events. This story, whether true or not, serves to convey the conditions an occupied people are having to suffer. I make that assertion because there have been proven claims of rape by US soldiers. Therefor I can discount the value of this unverified account, and remain pertinent. 

Besides, this is still a News Story published by, while not credible, a valid news agency. To totally refute the story based on a lack of credibility would be an appeal to ignorance fallacy.

I stand by the posting of this news article. I also stand by the posters who would discuss it, regardless of there opinions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's that. I agree.


You don't even know when to use phrases. 

And what do you mean you agree, you asked a fucking question and he gave you a fact. It doesn't matter if you agree or not, that's how it is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to explain why American information is oh so much more reliable than Iranian information? I suppose Weapons of Mass Destructions actually exist despite never being found, right?



I don't know, I'm mixed about where it came from. I could wait for my friend living in Afghan to confirm if this story is true, but I don't think he'll reply faster than when this thread gets the news if its true or not first.

But other than that, Iran itself can't really be trusted 
As Coteaz said:


> Iranian media is state-run with a clear and proven bias against Israel and/or the West.



And from living there, my family can even tell you how untrustworthy their media and news is. My mother heard fabricated stories almost every day and then the next day, were proven false....


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeeeah...how bout a REAL source for this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

Iran's government controlled media has been caught photoshopping things to pass off as their own...its like do we even need to discuss this?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You don't even know when to use phrases.
> 
> And what do you mean you agree, you asked a fucking question and he gave you a fact. It doesn't matter if you agree or not, that's how it is.



I agree with the fucking fact, and by extension, the fucking point that American information is much more fucking reliable than Iranian information. What part of that was hard to grasp?

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Goom (Jan 17, 2011)

Even though this particular case might not have happened I'm 100% sure this type of thing happens all the time in Afghanistan and Iraq by U.S troops

When people get sent to war and witness horrible things its like their brains shut down.  They do horrible things under the pretense of "revenge".  They see their enemy as less than humans and treat them like that.  Perfect example is the Mai lai massacre


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

People weren't this mad when they tried to allow the rape of American citizens working overseas in war zones.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 17, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Even though this particular case might not have happened I'm 100% sure this type of thing happens all the time in Afghanistan and Iraq by U.S troops


This type of thing happens even more often in Afghanistan and Iraq by their own citizens.

A few isolated cases of rape by American occupation forces is no reason to hate the U.S. military as a whole.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Even though this particular case might not have happened I'm 100% sure this type of thing happens all the time in Afghanistan and Iraq by U.S troops



This type of BS is the reason why I have no respect for the left anymore.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> This type of thing happens even more often in Afghanistan and Iraq by their own citizens.



doesn't justify anything


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Who the hell would allow that?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Psycho said:


> doesn't justify anything


Was anybody trying to?


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> The post you made to Cardboard. You said he doesn't speak for the forum, from what I got from it, because his say of it being justified or whatnot, holds no bearing the same way he said Beauty's didn't.



I already replied in that regard. What I was referring to was your immediate reply, '_Countries generally go to war when another attacks its innocent people while they work. :/_'.



Terra Branford said:


> So, going by that, I replied with that post.
> 
> Unless I misunderstood and if so, explain? I'm a bit tired xD



Its okay, so am I. A whole day at work and a couple shots of distilled smirnoff will do that to you.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Who the hell would allow that?



well... a lot of people? it's kind of hard to go against your commanding officer when all you have is your word against his


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 17, 2011)

Psycho said:


> doesn't justify anything


When did I try to justify rape? In my first post, back on the first page, I condemned the rapists (that is, if the story is true).

Rape is, unfortunately, a part of war. Increased discipline in standing armies has reduced it, but it we will never be rid of it until humanity fights wars with robot armies or something. Even then, rape will still be prevalent amongst the civilian population. 

Hating the U.S. army or America as a whole for the isolated actions of a few soldiers is completely unfounded and ridiculous.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Psycho said:


> well... a lot of people? it's kind of hard to go against your commanding officer when all you have is your word against his



Power corrupts. Hardcore.  They're going to do it cause their commanding officer said so?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 17, 2011)

This isn't nothing new. Americans have been doing this shit for a long time over there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> When did I try to justify rape? In my first post, back on the first page, I condemned the rapists (that is, if the story is true).
> 
> Rape is, unfortunately, a part of war. Increased discipline in standing armies has reduced it, but it we will never be rid of it until humanity fights wars with robot armies or something. Even then, rape will still be prevalent amongst the civilian population.
> 
> Hating the U.S. army or America as a whole for the isolated actions of a few soldiers is completely unfounded and ridiculous.


Some jackass would probably program the robots with a random number generator for certain situations and one of them will be "rape a civilian"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> I already replied in that regard. What I was referring to was your immediate reply, '_Countries generally go to war when another attacks its innocent people while they work. :/_'.
> 
> Its okay, so am I. A whole day at work and a couple shots of distilled smirnoff will do that to you.



Well, to be clearer, I was just trying to say that Cardboard was right, though it seems I confused the point...

*I haven't had sleep in 2 weeks, well, I've had 4-hours of sleep yesterday, but nothing over 1-2 everyday...I try to be clear though xD*



> doesn't justify anything


I didn't see the part where he mentioned it did....


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> When did I try to justify rape? In my first post, back on the first page, I condemned the rapists (that is, if the story is true).
> 
> Rape is, unfortunately, a part of war. Increased discipline in standing armies has reduced it, but it we will never be rid of it until humanity fights wars with robot armies or something. Even then, rape will still be prevalent amongst the civilian population.
> 
> Hating the U.S. army or America as a whole for the isolated actions of a few soldiers is completely unfounded and ridiculous.



i'm just saying that your comment is just a comment, not far from a red herring (if not an out-right one)

and hating a whole military for isolated cases makes no sense, you don't need logical fallacies to prove that


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Nesha said:


> This isn't nothing new. Americans have been doing this shit for a long time over there.



WTF? Have you ever been to either Iraq or Afghanistan? I'm just guessing by that dumbass statement....you haven't because you would know this kind of shit is damn rare. The perpetrators are usually caught and will usually spend a few years breaking small rocks into tiny rocks at Leavenworth.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 17, 2011)

Nesha said:


> This isn't nothing new. Americans have been doing this shit for a long time over there.



We have. Sadly this whole war is just another incident in the history of our country. 

Even if this were true, it's mild compared to other incidents during these Iraq and Afghanistan wars. Soldiers should be unleashed only as a last resort because they are violent and have a hard time controlling themselves, this has been proven throughout history in countless conflicts. 

When one makes war, incidents like these are sadly to be expected. It doesn't help that we have become so desperate for soldiers that we accept candidates whose mental capabilities are barely above your average criminal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

I see this has attracted the idiotic "AMERICA IS EVIL" crowd.



Cubey said:


> American soldiers sicken me.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Really fucking pathetic. I wonder what this world is coming too when your so-called protectors are actually your assaulters. Raping little girls and acting like heroes.
> 
> Fucking disgusting. America needs to get the fuck out of Afghanistan and reap what they sew, which is a big fucking nuke in the face.





Nesha said:


> This isn't nothing new. Americans have been doing this shit for a long time over there.



Which cause idiotic statements like these to be made.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, we've been found out. Forces, retreat!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

This is why we should just pull out and go back to our neutrality policy instead of helping weak countries.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2011)

You won't see this happening with *gay* soldiers


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

Gray said:


> This is why we should just pull out and go back to our neutrality policy instead of helping weak countries.



Yet when a catastrophe or crisis hits these countries, we're among the first everyone expects to do something about it...


----------



## Griever (Jan 17, 2011)

Nesha said:


> This isn't nothing new. Americans have been doing this shit for a long time over there.



Not just Americans, whenever there is a war (no matter what country) shit like this often happens. It's been happening since well before the medieval era, i don't really know how long probably since the beginning of war in general. 

It happens mainly because humans have a mentality about them, entitlement perhaps?. I can understand it well enough, thay are over there fighting a war watching their friends die, killing etc morals probably get strewed. It's one of the prices of war, one of the things that makes war shitty.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 17, 2011)

Griever said:


> Not just Americans, whenever there is a war (no matter what country) shit like this often happens. It's been happening since well before the medieval era, i don't really know how long probably since the beginning of war in general.
> 
> It happens mainly because humans have a mentality about them, entitlement perhaps?. I can understand it well enough, thay are over there fighting a war watching their friends die, killing etc morals probably get strewed. It's one of the prices of war, one of the things that makes war shitty.


i know right,

I mean damn, the military of my country rapes women of my country itself in places where it's stationed for reasons of volatility 

PS: I should be clear: "Some crazy elements. Not the entire military"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You won't see this happening with *gay* soldiers



Anyone, regardless of orientation or gender, can rape others....


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yet when a catastrophe or crisis hits these countries, we're among the first everyone expects to do something about it...


Precisely, which is retarded, they need to learn to take care of themselves, us helping everyone though isn't doing that fact any favors though.



Bioness said:


> You won't see this happening with *gay* soldiers


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol Press TV.

Even Al Jazeera doesnt have an article about this.

Yes, havent read through the thread so have no idea if someone have digged up an alternative credible source.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's not going to be an argument because she just got told how its going to go. she can talk to herself more if she'd like to, that's about as far as it will get.



I like how you claim to have won said debate when it's clear you're full of shit


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I see this has attracted the idiotic "AMERICA IS EVIL" crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't know anything about what I'm saying, so don't pull that "idiotic statement" shit with me. You disagree? Cool, I don't care, you're still wrong.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 17, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Until I see a non Iranian news source I'm going to be very wary about this..



Gonna have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2011)

That's so sad 

Although not surprising either.  A female soldier in Iraq is more likely to be raped by a fellow soldier than shot by enemy gunfire as I learned in one of my classes this past semester.  Women are still treated so badly in some areas and organizations.  I hope that the military is taking action to show that horrific crimes like this shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume that this is the first time the "intelligent" posters have read such an article.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I like how you claim to have won said debate when it's clear you're full of shit


I like how you're talking shit and can't seem to tell what the argument was about or how to use the forums features. 

Whine some more why don't you, just because someone you agreed with got proven to be wrong and you made a blatantly stupid statement doesn't put us on the hook for you saying stupid shit. Get over yourself.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone, regardless of orientation or gender, can rape others....



I know but I think of it as less likely. statistically percentage wise, gay males are less violent than our hetero counterparts. Also there is the whole "proving" ourselves thing that makes gay workers outperform straight ones. Similar to how black soldiers and workers did better than their white counter parts at the beginning of their desegregation.

But anyway this rape stuff has been happening for centuries with soldiers and the like away for long periods of time; the settlers, the civil war, WWI, WWII, Vietnam, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

If it turns out that the state media telling the truth...well there's no real thing you can say right? 

Its a god damned shame, and the people responsible have to be prosecuted appropriately. How many rapes go on in the US and how many of those susceptible to that behavior are drafted into the military?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

In every war(or occupation) from any nation, there are soldiers who oppress their occupiers with a sense of entitlement, and no amount of safeguards will stop it. 

Humans will always be humans after all, as disgusting and shallow as we are. They'd even oppress their own people in this manner.


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the very reason why we should stop discrimination, against religion, sex, race, etc. Because discrimination produces hatred, and hatred produces violence, and violence produces war, and war produces.... not just death, but things like this..... and sadly, their are victims. Victims who doesn't even know what were all these wars about.

This is just plain depressing.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> WTF? Have you ever been to either Iraq or Afghanistan? I'm just guessing by that dumbass statement....you haven't because you would know this kind of shit is *damn rare*.



lmfao are you delluded? This shit is happening all the time, but obviously you don't know about it because no american media or any western media for that matter is going to broadcast this stuff. 

On top of that many get away with it, only the really stupid people get caught. Like in the past there's been cases of people getting caught because they are dumb enough to video tape the rape, thats how fucked up they were.

And you know this girl that got raped is apparently the daughter of a politician, no wonder there's any mention of it.

You in denial bro if you think this is "damn rare". This is times of war, stuff like this is never rare, especially not in this case.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2011)

Not going to read thru 8 pages of people knee-jerking a "oh noes this is horrible" response if a source hasnt been confirmed OUTSIDE of an iranian newspaper.

So.. do we have a credible source for this or not? And even if we do, this is hardly shocking or suprising. With any armed forces in another land, you are going to have case's of the soldiers raping a local woman or 2. Just unfortunate human / military nature.

Not saying we shouldnt punish those responsible, or think such behavior is acceptable, but we shouldnt act like these guys were out there drinking blood, sacrificing babies to satan and screwing goats, either


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2011)

Americans just love rape.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jan 17, 2011)

This is horrible news, but still we shouldn't be hating the entire U.S. Army. There's sick ffucks everywhere you go.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Funny how people complain about the source, as if their news sources are any better.


----------



## siyrean (Jan 17, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> So.. do we have a credible source for this or not? And even if we do, this is hardly shocking or suprising. With any armed forces in another land, you are going to have case's of the soldiers raping a local woman or 2. Just unfortunate human / military nature.
> 
> Not saying we shouldnt punish those responsible, or think such behavior is acceptable, but we shouldnt act like these guys were out there drinking blood, sacrificing babies to satan and screwing goats, either



you're right, what they did isn't _that bad._ after all it could be worse. boys will be boys after all.  




...


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> Funny how people complain about the source, as if their news sources are any better.


They are better, the idea of comparing news like the BBC to state run Iranian propaganda is ludicrous.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 17, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> They are better, the idea of comparing news like the BBC to state run Iranian propaganda is ludicrous.



Elaborate why it's not possible to compare BBC with PressTV.

BBC, has been caught lying numerous times, I've yet seen any PressTV article which have been found to be a lie.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> Funny how people complain about the source, as if their news sources are any better.



To be honest there's nothing wrong with state run media, its just where its from. For example lets say it was from a liberal democracy it'd be a trustworthy source whereas Iranian state media is not.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 17, 2011)

Sick fucks like that need to be severely punished. It doesn't matter whether or not you're in a war, there's no excuse, it's disgusting and wrong.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> To be honest there's nothing wrong with state run media, its just where its from. For example lets say it was from a liberal democracy it'd be a trustworthy source whereas Iranian state media is not.



There's no such thing as a liberal democracy in this world.

Are Sweden's media outlets suppose to be the most reliable because Sweden is one of the most liberal places on Earth? 

Aftonbladet? ha ha


----------



## zuul (Jan 17, 2011)

Well regardless of the source the news seems legit, since where there is an army there are rapes. Not saying that all the soldiers are rapists, but that sort of violent career will always attract sick fucks.

And once upon a time, rapes were considered normal war stuff. (it's still the case in some African conflicts)


----------



## Sollet (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> There's no such thing as a liberal democracy in this world.
> 
> Are Sweden's media outlets suppose to be the most reliable because Sweden is one of the most liberal places on Earth?
> 
> Aftonbladet? ha ha



You mean aftonhoran


----------



## Degelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Sollet said:


> You mean aftonhoran



Yeah, my bad


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2011)

Trying to claim that all soldier, or all of America, are evil because of the immoral actions of a few (assuming this information is credible) is illogical. It is the _guilt by association fallacy_.

Rape is always wrong, regardless of where it is occurring. And it occurs everywhere. So it's somewhat hypocritical to try and say America evil because of this as if the rest of the world is innocent. It sounds as bad as the Westboro Baptist Church who picket soldiers' funerals with the excuse that God hates them for defending America. Believe it or not, there are good people in the army.

At any rate, if this is indeed true, then the soldiers need to be brought to justice. It's a horrible crime they deserve to be punished.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> There's no such thing as a liberal democracy in this world.
> 
> Are Sweden's media outlets suppose to be the most reliable because Sweden is one of the most liberal places on Earth?
> 
> Aftonbladet? ha ha



Well more of a liberal democracy than not, as obviously you have some states which have elections, but are hardly liberal in practise. 

Of course every country has some unreliable media outlets, seeing as Aftonbladet is a tabloid it isn't what I meant by reliable news source, I'm sure Sweden has a fair selection of high quality broadsheets and a reliable state run media. It'd be like saying the UK has terrible media sources just because of the Murdoch Press and the Daily Mail, whereas there's some reliable sources here, such as The Guardian, The Daily Telegraph and The Independent.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:
			
		

> Funny how people complain about the source, as if their news sources are any better.



I don't think they understand that credibility is applied arbitrarily. 

BBC lies occasionally, but isn't it up to the viewer whether or not she trusts the news outlet? Does that suddenly make BBC an invalid news source? If that's the case, then we should drop credibility for news sources in general, on grounds of frequent media sensationalism. Presstv whether credible or not, it is up to the viewer whether they believe the source. It didn't stop anyone from viewing media during the Iraqi war debacles. Commercial news agencies frequently ran articles that were fed to them by US military to support the war. WMD's, Osama Bin Laden, Al Qaeda, civilian death tolls, etc. 

But I'm not taking sides, frankly I don't trust the veracity of Presstv articles either. But that does not make them any less valid of a news source. I'm not going to let a discussion about a plausible event be precluded simply because a few here are sensitive to the exposure and nature of the information being presented. Their reactionary approach may or may not be an expression of discomfort for the material in the news source, I simply don't care, people here can still talk about the article, Presstv, and why they think its not credible.



			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> assuming this information is credible



Assumptions are not credible, nor the converse. They can be valid and or true and or not. In this case the article and its information is valid.



			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> At any rate, if this is indeed true, then the soldiers need to be brought to justice. It's a horrible crime they deserve to be punished.



Indeed they do. Personally, if I don't see any developments on this story, like names and affidavits, then the story will be even less credible to me.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 17, 2011)

> BBC lies occasionally, but isn't it up to the viewer whether or not she trusts the news outlet? But so what, does that suddenly make BBC an invalid news source?



Hold up, when did BBC lie ?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Hold up, when did BBC lie ?




BBC doesn't have a legit source for it.

They simply quoted the article from the questionable Iranian source.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 17, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Hold up, when did BBC lie ?



Well in recent times the BBC has become far less professional, for example asking a man with cerebral palsy who was wheel chair bound if he had assaulted a policeman during the student protests.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 17, 2011)

The BBC has reported it? I just searched "afghan rape" on the BBC website and found nothing about this story.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 17, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Hold up, when did BBC lie ?



The BBC lied about the . 

The serious issue here though is that members on this forum want to act as news ombudsman for other members. Never mind that they likely will never question the professional and ethical standards which other news agencies operate under. With Prejudices existing in news media in general, it would be immature for someone to go on concluding that their brand of news is more legitimate then anyone else. Bias occurs on the news here in the US when media systematically presents one point of view. Lies don't have to be blatant to be considered misinformation.

Some people need to realize that there judgment of what is or isn't credible is an arbitration. Other members might not come to the same conclusions. They should respect the right everyone has to read this story, and make their own judgement.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> Elaborate why it's not possible to compare BBC with PressTV.
> 
> BBC, has been caught lying numerous times, I've yet seen any PressTV article which have been found to be a lie.



Iranian media has been stated to be the . Whereas British media is the 19th most free. The difference is glaring.

And an example of pressTV lying:


----------



## Degelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Well more of a liberal democracy than not, as obviously you have some states which have elections, but are hardly liberal in practise.
> 
> Of course every country has some unreliable media outlets, seeing as Aftonbladet is a tabloid it isn't what I meant by reliable news source, I'm sure Sweden has a fair selection of high quality broadsheets and a reliable state run media. It'd be like saying the UK has terrible media sources just because of the Murdoch Press and the Daily Mail, whereas there's some reliable sources here, such as The Guardian, The Daily Telegraph and The Independent.



The UK has terrible media sources, so does the U.S. Besides, I know for a fact that two out of the "reliable sources" that you mentioned, are comparable to Americas "foxnews."

Either way, the point I'm trying to make is; stop belittling the source just because it's Iranian, Arab or Persian, your silly tabloids lie just as well.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 17, 2011)

Degelle said:


> Elaborate why it's not possible to compare BBC with PressTV.


Because the BBC is a legitimate news source and pressTV is a just Irani propaganda machine. 


Degelle said:


> BBC, has been caught lying numerous times, I've yet seen any PressTV article which have been found to be a lie.


Really? by all means post the extensive evidence of the BBC lying.

-

My main interaction with PressTV was over the death of Neda the Iranian woman shot on the street. 

The crowd found the gunman, an Iranian Basij militia he was grabbed by the crowd and they even got his ID badge. 

There is even video of them doing it. 

PressTV response!



There were no Basij militia in the area, strange considering the crowd was able to grab one right!

But wait it gets better, 

Next, PressTV decides to contradict themselves and go on to say. 


That it was all a conspiracy and that they sprayed fake blood on her. 

-

The lies that PressTV pulls out are constant and directed. 
If you claim never to have seen one, then you are either ignorant or a liar.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 17, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> I'm going to neg rep you. But unlike you're vendetta, its not because you posted valid, insightful information on a public forum, but because of you're callous comment directed towards the victims of the rape, who were just little kids. Fictitious or not.


In other words you see fit to punish me somehow because I was mean to a person who does not even exist.......right?
You're seeing fit to hand down verdict based upon a crime that never happened?  Right?

Ever here of a little something called hearsay?  The repetition of a rumor doesn't make it more correct; only a more popular rumor.

It's kinda like grabbing a minority off the street and putting him on trial for burglary and double homicide.  The case is empty, and brings no evidence forward to suggest that this person ever committed either of these crimes.  There aren't even bodies, and no evidence that the people or their residence existed to begin with.  But hey, stories about minorities committing crimes have been more and more common lately so clearly this accusation obtains automatic credibility from the mere fact of the accusation, _R I G H T_ ?
He obviously did it.  Guilty.  Kill him in prison.

I'm not negging you because you negged me.  I'm negging you because the very manner in which you think is an offense to the dignity of the human race.  Your existence is poison.


Before you tell me how little those kids were you might want to, ya know, tack an actual factual numeric age onto them.  It would be a lot easier if they, ya know, existed at all.


The fact that you think that anything you posted in that OP is in the least bit valid after having admitted yourself that it's essentially backed by NOTHING, or the least bit insightful after admitting that it grants insight into a situation that can not even be proven to have EXISTED in the first place, only proves that you are shockingly deluded and suffer from the worst kind of biases and Unwarranted self-importance.


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2011)

The UK runs the Economist and the Financial Times, both outstanding news sources and periodicals.

Sorry it isn't Aftonbladet or some shoddy Iranian anti-Israel circle-jerk media.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's fine to dismiss Iranian information, but not American?



Given the recent set of geopolitical circumstances, yes it is.

I'd dismiss a JP post over Iranian nukes more often than a Reuters article over Iran's program.

Sorry LB but given the track record since the Iranian election clusterfuck, I'll be damned if I actually follow this 100%.  Also, where are the names?  Where is the evidence?  Afghanistan is chock full of hearsay and reading enough reports from unclassified/classified sources would help indicate this rather than some bullshit anti-Israel user such as Deg who already has a bone to pick with the US.

Again, where are the names?  What was the time?  US Armed Forces don't roll in Toyota Hirce vans.  They roll in MRAPs.  Where specifically was this?  Why was the report anonymous (and I call BS on safety)?  This is a country where a rival neighbor will lie to ISAF saying their enemy neighbor is Taliban or Haqqani just to get rid of him despite the obvious innocence.  I don't buy this one bit.


----------



## Toroxus (Jan 17, 2011)

*Not legit source is not legit.*


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

Different armies been doin this for years, there are much worse cases. Even if they aren't in war.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting indeed. Im sure if this was more real CNN and NBC and various other news sources would be all over this stuff and it would be a big fucking deal. All we got though is some Iranian news source and apparently the BBC quoting them from what Ive been reading.

Ill remain skeptical about the legitimacy of this incident.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait how can this thread be 9 pages. 

Personallly this information ain't really credible. 

In case of the BBC you can always find other source while here you have only the source from a country where Sionist Bird makes the news.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Wait how can this thread be 9 pages.
> 
> Personallly this information ain't really credible.
> 
> In case of the BBC you can always find other source while here you have only the source from a country where Sionist Bird makes the news.



Cause the terrorist sympathizing Jew hating bigots made it so.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and when I'm saying personnaly you should read it as "Any other opinion directly countering mine is stupid." :33


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 17, 2011)

Whether or not this is true, I don't know the semantics of. However, rape is trufax in war and it's horrible but it's to be expected - it's a crime, but painting it across our screens as something new isn't proffessional, also, it doesn't serve well to use the trufax of rape to make opinions about a soldier's country.

Rape happens everywhere, whether the army was Japanese, French, Chinese or whatever you please. Rape = men on the loose.

Rape does not = America/Japan/China is evil or a representation of said country's views. While I am sorry, and they should be punshed, let them not be punished because they were American but because they commited a crime - and let not their crimes be used against them or as justification for retaliation in kind.

There are also alot of holes in  this story, like the details with the vechiles as Mael pointed out - while it might not be accurate in this specific case, I would stll be a fool to deny that there have been sexual assaults performed by soldiers on the local community.

Again, this did not happen because they were american, it happened because they are soldiers.

Honestly, I think people are making too much of a big deal over something not as dramatic - it's a fact of life, sad but true.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't stand people like that!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2011)

Not gonna read all the pages, is this confirmed yet or still "lol iran"


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Not gonna read all the pages, is this confirmed yet or still "lol iran"



still lol Iran


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2011)

Well in that case

Lol iran


----------



## Outlandish (Jan 17, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol@Iranian state controlled media. Is there a real source for this yet?



Hahah the funny thing was the leaks showing America trying to shut down press tv. 

This what happens when the most advance army in the world which has moral training and agencies to prevent this sort of thing occupy lands. 

There were groups of Americans that drove around villages massacring people was it called "death squad"? this should be as no surprise. 

those of you who support this illegal occupation should be ashamed.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Outlandish said:


> Hahah the funny thing was the leaks showing America trying to shut down press tv.
> 
> This what happens when the most advance army in the world which has moral training and agencies to prevent this sort of thing occupy lands.
> 
> ...



Those poor Taliban are just victims! Just let them oppress in peace!


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 17, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> You have undisciplined vermin in every military. Rape is an unfortunate part of war, although it doesn't occur nearly as much as it used to.



There we go, I basically say this.



Megaharrison said:


> Lol@Iranian state controlled media. Is there a real source for this yet?



I second that?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2011)

I adore the argument " it happens all the time during war", what a beautiful excuse. Rape is fine If it happens all the time in war, It's normal so who cares about the person who got raped. Honestly they should expect to be raped...


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you misunderstood my point, good sir. I never said rape was right, only that if it happens it should not be used to misinterpret the views of a country simply because the criminal is a citizen of such a country.

For a newbie you're acting extra noobish.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I adore the argument " it happens all the time during war", what a beautiful excuse. Rape is fine If it happens all the time in war, It's normal so who cares about the person who got raped. Honestly they should expect to be raped...



Of course man. anyone who says else wise hates america, the jews and supports the taliban!


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Of course man. anyone who says else wise hates america, the jews and supports the taliban!



If you want to group yourself with the likes of Degelle and Outlandish be my guest.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 17, 2011)

People are being real unreasonable.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> If you want to group yourself with the likes of Degelle and Outlandish be my guest.



if you want to be a dick and group civilian children with terrorist then be my guest.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> if you want to be a dick and group civilian children with terrorist then be my guest.



Whoa there buddy. Where did you come up with that assumption?


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, wait, I didn't notice it was Press TV ! That same channel that reported a bomb attack against Khomeini's shrine during the Green Revolution to divert attention and failed, since no one seemed to care and it almost looked obvious Ahmakebab archestrated it !

Well, I'm not saying rapes didn't happen (I mean, seriously, soldiers + war = risks of losing it or becoming an asshole), but coming from Iran, it seems more like "OOOoooooohhh !!! Look ! Evil americans !!"


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Whoa there buddy. Where did you come up with that assumption?



same place you got idea I side with Degelle and Outlandish . What I meant with my response to Sasuke_Bateman was that poeple who show any concern for the civilians get labled as such.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> same place you got idea I side with Degelle and Outlandish . What I meant with my response to Sasuke_Bateman was that poeple who show any concern for the civilians get labled as such.



I didnt say your with them fool. I said if you want to be with them be my guest.

The argument behind this thread is the legitimacy of the article not the morality of rape. Rape should never happen. Ever, but this is real life and people are horrible shitbags even in the highest levels of humanity. Regardless, this is really a question of whether we should trust an media source that is more or less the boy who cried wolf when there is no wolf all the time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I adore the argument " it happens all the time during war", what a beautiful excuse. Rape is fine If it happens all the time in war, It's normal so who cares about the person who got raped. Honestly they should expect to be raped...



No one ever used it as an excuse in this thread. Ever. :/


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy crap, why are you people still arguing over a FAKE article? Rape incidents committed by the US military while deployed are thankfully extremely rare. The shitbags are usually caught and given a free trip to Ft. Leavenworth where they can spend several years thinking over their actions. Never thought people would be easily deceived, but then again this board tends to lean to the left of political spectrum so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised so many are willing to believe any negative rumor told about US military personnel.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 17, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> The BBC lied about the . .



That's it ?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> Holy crap, why are you people still arguing over a FAKE article? Rape incidents committed by the US military while deployed are thankfully extremely rare. The shitbags are usually caught and given a free trip to Ft. Leavenworth where they can spend several years thinking over their actions. Never thought people would be easily deceived, but then again this board tends to lean to the left of political spectrum so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised so many are willing to believe any negative rumor told about US military personnel.



Lean? These forums have so many people hell bent on communism that they think China is the greatest country in the world. The ironic thing is China only uses the form of government to manipulate and control it's people just like every other nation has since its inception.


----------



## stream (Jan 17, 2011)

The thread is TL;DR...

Any reliable sources so far? Or denial from the US?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> In every war(or occupation) from any nation, there are soldiers who oppress their occupiers with a sense of entitlement, and no amount of safeguards will stop it.
> 
> Humans will always be humans after all, as disgusting and shallow as we are. They'd even oppress their own people in this manner.



No one?s denying it doesn?t. The frequency and regularity within the US army is what?s pissing people off.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Lean? These forums have so many people hell bent on communism that they think China is the greatest country in the world. The ironic thing is China only uses the form of government to manipulate and control it's people just like every other nation has since its inception.



I don't see much of those people on here. Actually most of the people on here seem fairly moderate.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> I don't see much of those people on here. Actually most of the people on here seem fairly moderate.



Don't bother debating with Razgriez. He can never back up his stream of BS.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 17, 2011)

Terrible.


At least the US troops will be out of Afghanistan by December 31st, this year.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> At least the US troops will be out of Afghanistan by December 31st, this year.


Just watch, it won't happen.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Terrible.
> 
> 
> At least the US troops will be out of Afghanistan by December 31st, this year.



What? No, you're confusing Iraq for Afghanistan. And this story about rape is obviously FAKE unless someone wants to bring in a legit source.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol It shouldn't matter who did the rape or If everyone did it 70 years ago, a girl was apparently raped and died because of it, instead of that being a concern or tragedy we get "oh well it happens". But meh who cares, It doesn't affect us...I'm far more concern about going shopping in Top Shop tomorrow.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't know the article was fake... :/


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> What? No, you're confusing Iraq for Afghanistan. And this story about rape is obviously FAKE unless someone wants to bring in a legit source.



Just because the source isn't as trust worthy as what's regularly posted in the caf? (which in itself biased) doesn't mean it hasn't happened.

The best propaganda is the kind that?s true.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 17, 2011)

Bateman, shut _up._


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2011)

Pakapaws and Mano said:


> Bateman, shut _up._


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 17, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> I didn't know the article was fake... :/



Though the article seems fabricated, it's not impossible that an event took place, once or twice.

Iranians are just making it bigger and scandalous for propaganda reasons.

Like :

- real situation : a US soldier picks up apple

- Press TV : "Witness the pillaging of Aghanistan's agricultural ressources by the USA !"


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

I swear you had more then 21 posts.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 17, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just because the source isn't as trust worthy as what's regularly posted in the caf? (which in itself biased) doesn't mean it hasn't happened.
> 
> The best propaganda is the kind that?s true.



Ok, lets try to work this out. 

Iranian state media 
unknown daughter, 
of an unknown Afghan politician, 
died when unknown soldiers raped her, 
at an unknown military base,
this was reported by anonymous afghan sources, 
and they were told it wasn't true by ISAF. 

oh, yea. That sounds really believable. Can't confirm the rape victim, her family, the soldiers, the base, who who told them. 


Oh, yea and it comes in the heal of mass protest in Afghanistan against Iran for blocking fuel imports. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12193210


> In the Afghan capital Kabul there are have been fuel protests outside the Iranian embassy.
> 
> Demonstrators say Iran is preventing oil tankers from crossing the border into Afghanistan, because it suspects the fuel is being used by American and foreign forces.
> 
> Only a handful of tankers are making it through, and the cost of fuel in some parts of the country has risen by more than half.





Oh, yea, completely legit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> Ok, lets try to work this out.
> 
> Iranian state media
> unknown daughter,
> ...



Hell, that kind of thing might have been ignored by most news sources because of how there's not detail in any of the points. 

Of course people here look for any reason to complain, bitch, and moan about the US regardless of if it looks true or not.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes it says a lot about this story when even Al-Jazeera hasn't mentioned a blip about it or any other supposed incident of rape. They would be all over it if this had actually happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> Yes it says a lot about this story when even Al-Jazeera hasn't mentioned a blip about it or any other supposed incident of rape. They would be all over it if this had actually happened.


Everyone would, this kind of news could only fly here.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2011)

siyrean said:


> you're right, what they did isn't _that bad._ after all it could be worse. boys will be boys after all.



Nothing in my post says that i downplayed what supposedly happened. I just said its nothing new / shocking.

Your trolling is weak and inoffensive. Try harder


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 17, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just because the source isn't as trust worthy as what's regularly posted in the caf? (which in itself biased) doesn't mean it hasn't happened.



Horrendously bad argument. I will now argue that the Earth is 7,000 years old, that we never landed on the moon, and Israel has used mind controlled sharks to attack German tourists in Egypt. I can get "sources" to support all these. Apparently these are legitimate points now.

No, you just *want* this to be true so you can bitch, you don't care that there's no evidence it has happened.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 17, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just because the source isn't as trust worthy as what's regularly posted in the caf? (which in itself biased) doesn't mean it hasn't happened.
> 
> The best propaganda is the kind that?s true.



CTK killed his dog last week. I mean your only source for this is me but that doesn't mean it definitely didn't happen.


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2011)

Outlandish said:


> Hahah the funny thing was the leaks showing America trying to shut down press tv.
> 
> This what happens when the most advance army in the world which has moral training and agencies to prevent this sort of thing occupy lands.
> 
> ...



Says the guy who faps to rocket attacks in Sderot.

Please, I dare you, please show me valid links to these village massacre death squads.  Show me where there was an outright extermination of an entire village intentionally by ISAF forces.

Please, habib, so we can promptly laugh in your face for being that fucking foolish.



MbS said:


> No one?s denying it doesn?t. The frequency and regularity within the US army is what?s pissing people off.



Because it's only the US Army that is ever bothered to be reported on.  Betcha there was something during the Tibet crackdowns or the Chechen Wars or God forbid the conflicts in Sudan that few seem to give a shit about.

See, being #1 apparently garners all the attention.  China could be shooting entire towns up and no one would give a shit as much.  



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Terrible.
> 
> At least the US troops will be out of Afghanistan by December 31st, this year.



They won't.  Contribute instead of being naive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

MbS said:


> No one’s denying it doesn’t. The frequency and regularity within the US army is what’s pissing people off.



There are a lot of US soldiers stationed around that country and elsewhere. That's the only reason why these incidents are heard more often.

Where you have soldiers and lawlessness, and lack of accountability, crimes will happen most assuredly.

There's nothing one can really say to crime on this scale besides "that's terrible".


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like vietnam all over again, how fucked up. 

i feel sorry for those victims.


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sounds like vietnam all over again, how fucked up.
> 
> i feel sorry for those victims.



Except it's not...and there hasn't been a single other source not "quoted" by the BBC to validate claims made by an already antagonistic Iranian media.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sounds like vietnam all over again, how fucked up.
> 
> i feel sorry for those victims.


Sounds like every war ever? People get raped in wars, its a reality and to act like this only happens with America or American wars is just blatant disregard for historical fact.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sounds like vietnam all over again, how fucked up.
> 
> i feel sorry for those victims.



I allegedly feel bad for those alleged victims of an alleged crime reported to us by allegedly verifiable sources using allegedly substantial evidence.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 17, 2011)

If the Americans didn't do it their husbands probably would have. Muslims in Afghanistan don't know any better they have no rule of law but rule of the iron fist. They accommodate such rule by not protesting and weeding out the Taliban to establish a civil society.

Do not equate the rape of Muslims to the rape of atheists. Muslims can at least take comfort in thinking the rapist will burn for eternity and they'll go to heaven. With the atheist it's just sad.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Sounds like vietnam all over again, how fucked up.
> 
> i feel sorry for those victims.



There are NO victims, this is Iran's pathetic attempt at propaganda warfare. Ah hell how can so many be this naive?


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> There are NO victims, this is Iran's pathetic attempt at propaganda warfare. Ah hell how can so many be this naive?


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2011)

Zhongda said:


> If the Americans didn't do it their husbands probably would have. Muslims in Afghanistan don't know any better they have no rule of law but rule of the iron fist. They accommodate such rule by not protesting and weeding out the Taliban to establish a civil society.
> 
> *Do not equate the rape of Muslims to the rape of atheists. Muslims can at least take comfort in thinking the rapist will burn for eternity and they'll go to heaven. With the atheist it's just sad*.



I didn't think anyone was, but I am intrigued by this argument of yours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

ShangDOh said:


> There are NO victims, this is Iran's pathetic attempt at propaganda warfare. Ah hell how can so many be this naive?


You're on a forum where a great deal of people believe 9/11 was an inside job and where the retraction of any story is far less noticed than the actual post, article or where the source it comes from is and what they're known for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Reacting to a story in which the possibility of occurrence is pretty high isnt being a communist sympathizer


----------



## Red (Jan 17, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> In B4 idiots giving compliments to the ones that raped.
> 
> On topic, well, it's horrible. It always is, and the ones responsible should be punished very severly.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I just hope there's something in place to stop these incidents. Things like this damage the American image and raise tension in an already tense environment. The higher ups should be doing all they can to stop these things from happening and I hope those caught are punished severely and justly.

Edit: Disregard my user title, I do not endorse rape


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Reacting to a story in which the possibility of occurrence is pretty high isnt being a communist sympathizer


Yeah this is about as possible as the photoshopped pictures Iran published and the other bullshit the spew out.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus I give up....


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 17, 2011)

*IF* this is true hope those b***** burn in hell


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah this is about as possible as the photoshopped pictures Iran published and the other bullshit the spew out.



You don't have to reply, i just don't think in a place where lawlessness reigns, where can people break into other people's houses in the dead of night in botched missions and shoot them dead and dig out the bullets later is any less likely to have rapes on an almost daily basis. It happens in the congo, it happened in iraq with our own female soldiers and private contractors. There's no reason it couldn't happen.

I'm not blaming every single person in the military and i'm not even saying the event happened in the first place. This is all hypothetical.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> You don't have to reply, i just don't think in a place where lawlessness reigns, where can people break into other people's houses in the dead of night in botched missions and shoot them dead and dig out the bullets later is any less likely to have rapes on an almost daily basis. It happens in the congo, it happened in iraq with our own female soldiers and private contractors. There's no reason it couldn't happen.
> 
> I'm not blaming every single person in the military and i'm not even saying the event happened in the first place. This is all hypothetical.



There's no reason a giant comet couldn't strike earth right now, but it doesn't mean it did. You're the one sitting here assuming something happened with zero evidence and the word of a news source that's about as credible as a 99 cent tabloid with the goat man on the cover.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's no reason a giant comet couldn't strike earth right now, but it doesn't mean it did. You're the one sitting here assuming something happened with zero evidence and the word of a news source that's about as credible as a 99 cent tabloid with the goat man on the cover.



Whatever you say Tube 

If i'm not mistaken, you seem to be the only one of few acting butthurt about people even talking about the possibility as if you are so compelled to have to be so defensive of something


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Whatever you say Tube
> 
> If i'm not mistaken, you seem to be the only one of few acting butthurt about people even talking about the possibility as if you are so compelled to have to be so defensive of something


Actually if you read the fucking thread you'd see there are several people calling this into question, but since you believe this I can tell reading isn't a strong point of yours.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> *IF* this is true hope those b***** burn in hell



Don't worry, people like this will answer for what they've done.

_(If this article is true.)_



> It happens in the congo, it happened in iraq with our own female soldiers and private contractors. There's no reason it couldn't happen.


Yes, it can happen. But the article came from lying new sources, which are known to lie about _anything_.

Example one being the photoshop incident. They actually believed WE believed it.

I could say a few more, but they happened years ago, so they probably wouldn't count :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

And that is why i said in my first post that it was merely a hypothetical response, Terra 


And no need to delve into insults about people's intelligence Tube, that's not constructive to anybody.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 18, 2011)

First of all, I believe that there exists a high likely hood that the information from the news article is fabricated. But, unlike a few in this thread, my motivation for not believing the content of the article was not predisposed. I live in the United States. I am not unpatriotic. But nor am I nationalistic. I do not believe that I can be threatened by less then praise worthy information targeting the country I live in. I don't think that anything can be gained from misinformation. I don't feel compelled to combat every instance of bias or propaganda simply to save face as a United States citizen.

Since this is now about the veracity of the media source, I'll convey my argument, which has always been in regards to its perceived credibility. I'll start with a brief history.

The Iraq war occurred during a time where the media environment was changing. The scale from which information was being shared had suddenly expanded. In our history, there has previously never been this kind of decentralized communication. The only choice for obtaining news related information had always been the mainstream media. We relied on news coverage to promptly present present domestic and international events without having the convenience to verify those accounts against third party claims.

Network television was the dominant medium during the Vietnam War. Televised reports used edited film, but from uncontrolled reporting sources. During the Gulf War, news media was tightly controlled and showed few actual battle operations. Videos were selected based on their effectiveness in placing combat operations in the most favorable light. In the Iraq War, saturation coverage appeared to be unedited and happening in real time. As with the Gulf War, the positive government position and the coverage were consistent, but the use of live pictures rather than talking heads gave an appearance of unedited information. In actuality, embedded journalists were very closely controlled in their access to events. 

People tend to seek more information and up-to-date news in times of national or international conflicts. The use of news content from various media during periods of war provides an ideal opportunity to study and compare the perception of credibility that news consumers have for each medium. Inaccuracy and bias due to the lack of gate keeping rules is the primary reasons why certain news information is vulnerable to being perceived as non-credible. Certainly, there is merit to this accusation. 

But with the level of information available to us know, who decides what is or isn't credible? For some, credible is any link leading to a dominant mainstream media source. Then we have the third party news sources. These are automatically seen as biased and having little, if any, credibility (Rense.com, Infowars.com, Whatreallyhappend.com , etc). Usually, the preference and therefor the prominence of mainstream news credibility may be explained by a brand name or halo effect. Even blogs or informal websites that are linked to sites like BBC.com are automatically seen as credible. But those blogs would usually never garner the level of reactionary opposition for a media source you are seeing in this thread.

Albeit that this news article is, by its face, not credible. But that is not the real issue here. Besides the vociferous denouncement by many people within this thread, regarding its credibility, in particular a very distressed member who is not at all to happy of it being posted. Evident in his frantic replies to every unfortunate member that stumbles into the thread without corroborating the article. My argument is that when it comes to current events, people are simply not equipped nor prepared to make objective judgements on credibility. That would be to much effort. So they rely on a reactionary mechanism to compensate. Either you prematurely like the information and are for it, or you dislike it and will try to find convenient discrepancies to discredit it. The Ad hominem equivalent of news media.

Whats self evident here is that the majority of people always take one of two sides. The binomial approach is usually because of the bias that most carry when engaging current events. I believe that some of the people in this thread, the ones that are at least questioning the news source, are not doing it out of a virtue for correct information, but because their own bias compels them to. Some would probably be unable to question non credible news sources, only non credible news, which is hard to do anyway with absolute certainty.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> And that is why i said in my first post that it was merely a hypothetical response, Terra
> 
> 
> And no need to delve into insults about people's intelligence Tube, that's not constructive to anybody.


Perhaps you shouldn't accuse people of being butt hurt and having an opinion no one else shares when its clear others do?


----------



## Keile (Jan 18, 2011)

I should deploy to Iraq now so I can..uh...stop this..uh..these "horrible abuses"  perpetrated on beautiful Middle Eastern women.

*unbuckles his belt*


----------



## Mael (Jan 18, 2011)

Keile said:


> I should deploy to Iraq now so I can..uh...stop this..uh..these "horrible abuses"  perpetrated on beautiful Middle Eastern women.
> 
> *unbuckles his belt*



Do you have an "OFF" switch?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Do you have an "OFF" switch?


He's that small percentage of Viagra users who earned the power of unlimited everlasting erections.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> And no need to delve into insults about people's intelligence Tube, that's not constructive to anybody.



Why I'll have you know that tube is plenty constructive in this thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Why I'll have you know that tube is plenty constructive in this thread.


You can't make a pile of shit worse by pissing in it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 18, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> First of all, I believe that there exists a high likely hood that the information from the news article is fabricated. But, unlike a few in this thread, my motivation for not believing the content of the article was not predisposed. I live in the United States. I am not unpatriotic. But nor am I nationalistic. I do not believe that I can be threatened by less then praise worthy information targeting the country I live in. I don't think that anything can be gained from misinformation. I don't feel compelled to combat every instance of bias or propaganda simply to save face as a United States citizen.
> 
> Since this is now about the veracity of the media source, I'll convey my argument, which has always been in regards to its perceived credibility. I'll start with a brief history.
> 
> ...



In short, the credibility of your source was questioned and now you're all butthurt about it.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 18, 2011)

Degelle said:


> The UK has terrible media sources, so does the U.S. Besides, I know for a fact that two out of the "reliable sources" that you mentioned, are comparable to Americas "foxnews."
> 
> Either way, the point I'm trying to make is; stop belittling the source just because it's Iranian, Arab or Persian, your silly tabloids lie just as well.



I don't see how the Telegraph or Guardian are at all similar to Fox News, if you had compared the Daily Mail or The Sun to Fox News, you would have a point, but quality (but biased) sources such as The Guardian are hardly terrible. The US has some good media outlets as well, for example the NY Times.

Of course tabloids lie, its just I don't see why I should be trusting an Iranian state media resource, where nobody else has directly reported such a thing, which in this situation other sources of news would do.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2011)

Fr?t said:


> resists a 'care package' joke
> 
> God damn hypocrites, acting like the 'savages' they're trying to get rid of. Being made into 'heroes' because they're 'serving their country,' when really they're probably only high school drop outs who couldn't find an actual fucking job.





Some joined the military right after graduating, others not. Then again, generalizing is one of your crappy qualities.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 18, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> In short, the credibility of your source was questioned and now you're all butthurt about it.



You're only short on intelligence. Gain some credit on reading comprehension then come back to me.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can't make a pile of shit worse by pissing in it.



Actually, I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 18, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> You're only short on intelligence. Gain some credit on reading comprehension then come back to me.



Sure thing mister transhumanist. You want some more ointment for that butthurt ?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 18, 2011)

Since no source that doesn't track straight back to Iranian state-run media can be found for this story, I am locking this thread.


----------

